# Muzzle After Surgery ?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

The only thing about the muzzle is that they can still irritate the incision. At least with the e-collar, they can't even reach the incision. Definitely less bulky though and probably doesn't hurt to give it a shot.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about an inflatable E collar? It isn't bulky and keeps them from the incision. I personally wouldn't want to use a muzzle on my dog(s), it's a pretty aversive way to accomplish something that can be accomplished in a kinder way, in my opinion.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think a dog would be more bothered by a muzzle than by an e-collar (cone). Every dog I've ever muzzled has always tried to pull it off. 

Bear was in a comfy cone for three weeks and he did great in it.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Step one. Are you sure your dog will need something to keep from licking the incision? Some dogs don't.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I had an ecollar and an inflatable one....Ellie needed neither of them and left her incision alone. I wouldn't use a muzzle.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When Castle was neutered, we bought an inflatable E collar and used it for about 2 hours. He never even tried to lick his incision.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Step one. Are you sure your dog will need something to keep from licking the incision? Some dogs don't.


I agree, I've never needed a cone for any of my dogs (4) after surgery. Lucky? Maybe. I did use a t-shirt for one though.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Lordy a muzzle isn't a good idea. :/ They can still lick things through the kind of muzzle you would need. There's inflatable e-collars, comfy cones, we keep these softer blue e-collars at my work. Many abdominal incisions can be blocked with a really long t-shirt. Some dogs won't need them, some will. It mostly is useful when you are not actually with your dog to have something on them to keep them from getting to the incision. While they may never bug them when you are around, you can't say always 100% if they do when you aren't. And my rule of thumb always is to think about the surgery you have. 

Abdominal incisions coming open - contamination into the belly and usually emergency surgery (one dog we had literally ate her intestines). 

Neuter - not actually through to the abdomen.

Orthopedic procedures - potential joint infections, implant failures, etc.

Yeah the plastic cone is a pain in the rear, they hit you with them, they hit doors, catch it on the grass. But it's a small price to pay at times for keeping the procedure you had done from becoming undone or more complicated if you have yourself a rather compulsive licker.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Lately I feel like Bryley is always the exception! *sigh* 
He was neutered 11 days ago and has had to wear a cone all.the.time. Off only to eat, a walk, or Kong time. Thursday night I had the comfy cone off and was right by his side scratching and lovin on him and then BAM he swung his head down to 'the area' and bit off a small piece of scab that really was not ready to come off! :doh:
Some guys really need the cone. I read too many reviews that said the inflatable donut collar did not stop them from getting to the incision. The underwear thing did not go over well here, either. I recommend the Comfy Cone.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

When my girl was spayed, she did not have to wear a cone. Her vet explained that when they use glue (instead of sutures), they find that the dogs are less likely to bother the incision.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think a muzzle would go well with either of my dogs. They already try to remove their gentle leaders. I used to inflatable collar on my golden when he was neutered since it was only a neuter and it helped discourage him from chewing and gave me that piece of my mind when I couldn't watch him closely. My corgi had a major surgery and I had to use a normal cone on him for almost six weeks (he took a very long time to heal) and he didn't seem bothered by it at all! Took him a couple of days to get used to it, but other than that it was great. We got the one by Kong because it was a lot easier to take on and off.


----------

